# Making a recurve with an old compound riser



## jknorris_3 (Jul 8, 2015)

Has anyone on here ever made a recurve out of an old compound riser? I have an old bear compound from the eighties and I was thinking about fitting some takedown recurve limbs on it. I read that samik limbs fit pretty good but I was just wondering if anybody has tried this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've seen the results of one, looks pretty decent, it shot well according to the guy, don't know why it wouldn't work....


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Tradtalk has a few wharf threads and lists of good compound risers for conversation. Lots of people seem to like them.


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Here is the link from a fellow AT'er.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3417961

This will probably answer some questions.
Good Luck.
Myya


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Sep 1, 2013)

I remember recently seeing a thread on here or archery talk about this.


----------



## Ken Thorhill (Feb 4, 2016)

I have heard of a lot of wharf bows in the past, but have never seen one myself. I would be interested in how you make out. Good Luck


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

A simple and cheap approach might be to fit Samick sage limbs with shims. The Warf bow is actually fitted with ILF limb mounts, and can be a fine bow if you have a riser you really like. I use a Hoyt Spectra based warf because I shot that riser extensively in the early nineties, and really like it.


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

"Warf" bows were coined that due to the guy who went by Warf on some archery forums started making ILF bows from compound risers. So a true Warf will accept ILF limbs. Over on the Leatherwall for years now they have been putting together bows with compound risers and Sage or other limbs. You can find a lot of threads about it over there. Limb angle is important to getting a decent bow so that's something to consider when making Warf or Frankenbows.


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

Here is one I made from an old Hoyt Spectra riser and Sage limbs. It's a bolt down. I no longer have this bow but it shot well.


----------



## catboat (Aug 9, 2013)

Others stated it. 

There are suitable old compound risers that lend themselves to modifying with modern limbs. You can do a search (google) and find the list.

There are two ways to go with a "suitable" riser: one way, is milling a dovetail slot in each limb pocket, to take an ILF limb. This is called a "warf" (named after Bob Gordon's dog. Bob was the "inventor" of the warf). The cost for having it done right is about $125 (+ shipping both ways). There are a few guys who do it. Yu can find them on the archerytalk.com forums. This is something you want done by someone who knows what they are doing. A variation off this is to buy a set of "ILF adapter plates" that are typically aluminum (could be brass) plates that an archer/machinist has milled for the ILF limb. You fit them into your limb pockets-and you are good to go. They can be found on ebay. Cost is ~ $30-35 (?) + shipping.

The second option is to use a non-ILF limb-which sounds like the way you are seeking to use. Samick Sage or Journey limbs have been used. This option is called a "QWARF" (don't know exactly why, but I guess that it's sort of like a WARF, but different. Don't know. Don't care too much).

One issue with using Samick non-ILF limbs (ie Sage limbs), is limb fit into the limb pockets. You may need to modify the pocket or limbs to make them fit. Some people making QWARF-suitable risers need to shortent the butt end of the limb (using a disc sander). Other limb pockets are too wide, and might need to use a reducing material. I've read of people using cork gasket material or glued-in popcicle sticks to fill the gap on the side of the pockets. Some have merely sanded down the butt end of the limb, and the close fit keeps the limb parallel in the pocket. Some have pressed out the limb bolt bushing, to allow the limb to fit (gives more wiggle room).

I'm doing a QWARF myself now. I have a Bear "Black Bear" riser. I'm going to be using Samick Journey limbs (non-ILF limbs that are 1" longer than Sage limbs). I will be milling out the base of the limb pocket, instead of sanding down the butt end of the limb itself. I found an old set of Samick Sage limb pocket "channels". They fit perfectly into my Blear Bear riser. I will need to file down the short legs on the back of the channels, but that's easy. They fill the sides of the limb pockets like they were made for each other. Found a used set for $5 + shipping.

One thing that may be a problem. Samick stopped making the "old" Sage and Journey, so the limb supply is drying up on the "new" market. I didn't want to modify (sand the butt end) of the limbs, because I want to be able to switch them between my Samick Journey riser without any issue.

There is a section in tradtalk.com > BOW PROJECTS > warfin' wall that has all the info you need.
http://tradtalk.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=33

Not all older risers are suitable. Limb pocket angles are the driving issue. Hope you find one that is on the list. Good luck.


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Here is mine from a 21" Proline riser with medium Tradtech ILF Limbs. I have owned and sold many recurves, but this one shoots the best and is yet to be replaced as my hunting bow.


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

I have made one with sage limbs recently at that! I did it with a black bear compound riser. had to grind out the old limb alignment tabs but for the most part the sage limbs are bolt ons.


----------



## Zurf (Mar 8, 2014)

Might be a fun project. Someone donated a Bear Whitetail compound bow to our club. I had a bow-tech check it out, and it's not safe to shoot. The riser is fine, it's got other problems. Maybe worth trying it. I tried to give it to someone who shoots a Bear Whitetail to be able to use it for spare parts, but he wasn't interested.


----------

